# Holiday Inn Club Vacations - Orange Lake - How to Dump It!



## Karagiozos (Oct 18, 2017)

So...this timeshare has been of absolutely no use to us. We are never able to use any location when we want and when we do find something, we have to use almost all of the points we paid for that year. We are bi-annual. All they ever do is try so sell us promotions to upgrade. Make us pay to extend any leftover points and even charge us to go online or call to use the points. This thing is ridiculous. So, asking if anybody knows of the best way to dump this thing. We have it advertised on a timeshare sale site, no bites. Selling it cheap. Tried a timeshare exit company, the say "you have a balance? then we cant help you". This is stupid. What are the reprocussions of just not paying anymore? I'm seriously considering that.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 18, 2017)

How much do you still owe.  Orange Lake will accept deedbacks on deeds that are current and paid off.  They may charge the $100 transfer fee but they may even waive that.

If you owe, I would still check to see if they would accept a deedback.  You never know they might say yes.

If you don't pay, they will tack on some extra fees.  They may or may not notify the credit bureaus.  Eventually the will either foreclose or offer a deed in lieu of foreclosure which again may or may not affect your credit score.

You don't want to pay an exit company because they will charge a couple of thousands and likely use one of the options above with the same outcomes as you doing it yourself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sounds as if they still owe money.  The timeshare exit companies are just another way of getting ripped off.  Sorry that you bought developer, but you need to know that you are in the same boat as most of us.  I made my mistakes many years ago, but I learned to use what we bought, and you should too.


----------



## Karagiozos (Oct 18, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> How much do you still owe.  Orange Lake will accept deedbacks on deeds that are current and paid off.  They may charge the $100 transfer fee but they may even waive that.
> 
> If you owe, I would still check to see if they would accept a deedback.  You never know they might say yes.
> 
> ...


Thanks...I will call them and see what our options are. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2017)

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_abandonment.html


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 18, 2017)

Karagiozos said:


> Tried a timeshare exit company, the say "you have a balance? then we cant help you". This is stupid.



That's rare.  You have to give this company an "A" for honesty.  Some of these exit/rescue/relief companies make wild claims that they can somehow cancel your mortgage.  Anyway, you now know not to contact any more of these exit companies.


----------



## Bmatrose (Oct 19, 2017)

Just learn how to use your points and enjoy the timeshare.  I'm an owner with HICV so if you need any advice on best use of points let me know and Ill try and help.


----------



## silentg (Oct 19, 2017)

Convert your points to IHG can get plenty of hotels to stay and not have to use all of your points they don’t expire. We do this with our Orange Lake Week. If we are going on a timeshare vacation we may stay one or two nights before and after in one of the hotels in the IHG group. 
I would be interested in hearing if Orange Lake would take back your week. Someday we may need to do that too.
Silentg


----------

